# african cichlids



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

wat would be good african cichlids for a 10g and a 29g? 

thanks

sean


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Google is your friend, along with research. Try shelldwellers.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe a pair of Kribs in the 29. Some other types _can_ be housed in the 29 but I wouldn't suggest it unless you know the species well. Most Africans are territorial fish and do better in longer tanks like 55 or 75 gallons. 

The 10 gallon is probably too small for anything really other then fry for growing out.


----------

